# LED TV recommendation (42" or so)



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

So the in-laws were here for Christmas and apparently want to buy my old theater couches and projector for their basement (saves me having to online/Craigslist them). They are going to buy us a chair or two to replace the couches and a TV for the kids playroom.

This TV will be subject to an errant toy, so I want a hard screen. It might be left on for hours without notice, which is why I want LED, and we'll hook up the Wii and Xbox, so plasma is out because I don't want to risk burn-in.

I haven't shopped for TVs in years and just noticed that the prices got fantastic. We paid $1300 for our Panny Plasma a couple years back (50") and those are going for under $800 now.

I'd like to stay under $600 if possible, but we're flexible. 42" is probably what will work best for our space. Don't care about 3D, but would like WiFi to save me snaking another cable. 

Had good experiences with Samsung and Panasonic, but will accept other recommendations.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## jays86lx (Oct 20, 2012)

I am currently using VIZIO M420SV edge lit LED LCD which they have on amazon for 499. I have had this tv for almost a year and it has been great. The picture has been amazing. My kids game on it almost every weekend with their Wii and Xbox as well as myself almost everyday. My 11 yr old daughter has no trouble working the apps and uses netflix the most. The best thing is the remote, as it has a full qwerty keyboard on the back of it so you can easily type in what you are looking for. Now I have not been able to compare it to other sets as this has been my first flat panel but I have had no issues at all. It has a matte screen which helps in out living room that has a lot of light. Well hope that helps some. 

Jason


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We ended up going with a Panasonic 42" LED ($550 at Amazon). We're used to the Panasonic interface and have had good luck with our plasma.

So far the picture looks good and the TV is nice and light. I couldn't believe how cheap they were going for. Now we'll find out if it can survive my toddler.


----------

